# Meine erste Filteranlage



## Michi82 (20. Mai 2008)

liebe Gartenteich Hobbyaner!

Ich habe seit 13 Jahren einen ca 20qm großen Folienteich. Leider ist er von Jahr zu Jahr trüber und die Algenblüte (Schwebealgen) im Frühjahr anhaltender geworden. Das hing sicherlich auch an dem immer größer werdenden Fischbesatz (unzählbar viele Goldfische/Schleierschwänze, 1 Koi ~ 45 cm Länge)  und der übermässigen Fütterung (ca 100l / Jahr) zusammen. 

Der Teich liegt nicht in praller Sonne sondern ist von Bäumen umgeben die im Sommer viel Schatten spenden. Im Herbst wird der Teich jedes Jahr wegen des Laubfalles mit einem Netz abgedeckt. Ausserdem ist der Teich gut an der Ufer bis Sumpfzone bepflanzt (ausser Unterwasser/Schwimmpflanzen - einige davon habe ich jedoch vor einer Woche eingesetzt: Schwimmfarn, 2x __ Muschelblume, 2x Wasserhyazinthen, Wassernuss, 2x __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest, Wasserhahnenfuss und __ Wasserfeder). 

Da ich den Augen der Betrachter und natürlich den Fischen und sonstigen Teichbewohnern etwas Gutes tun wollte  baute ich vor 2 Wochen meine erste Teichfilteranlage und würde gern von euch wissen ob ich denn alles richtig gemacht habe bzw. ob es Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt.  

Materialien und technisches Equipment:
4 Regentonnen á 200 l
UVC 36 Watt
Teichpumpe 4500 l / Stunde bei 50 Watt
Luftpumpe 58 l / Min bei 48 Watt - 6 fach Verteiler mit Luftsteinen (4 in den Filterkammern und 2 direkt im Teich)

Filtermedien:
1. Tonne = Vortex
2. Tonne = 20 Filterbürsten á 50x15
3. Tonne = 4 Filtermatten grob, obendrauf 4 Filtermatten fein / je 5 cm Dicke
4. Tonne = ca 7m Leerrohr zersägt zu je 3 cm kurzen Stücken - darüber 7 Kg Filterlava sowie 75 Kg Aqua Rock - alles einzeln in Filternetzbeutel gepackt.
Am Filterauslauf in den Teich habe ich noch 10 Kg Zeobakterlit in den Teich gestellt sowie 15 l Biotorfgranulat reingehängt.

1 Woche habe ich die Anlage mit dem UVC betrieben, dann Filterbakterien direkt in die Biokammern der Regentonne gestreut und nun läuft sie ca 1 Woche ohne UVC.

Vielleicht benötigt ihr noch die Wasserwerte vor der Filterinbetriebnahme:
NO2 - nicht nachweisbar
NO3 - nicht nachweisbar
GH - über 21
KH - über 18
pH - 8,0

Und jetzt nach 2 Wochen (Torfgranulat erst seit einer Woche im Teich)
NO2 - nicht nachweisbar
NO3 - nicht nachweisbar
GH - 19
KH - 18
pH - 7,5

Ich habe noch einige Bilder vom Teich und von der Filteranlage:

 
*Algenblüte April 2007*

 
*Algenblüte 5. Mai 2008*

 
*Algenblüte 6. Mai 2008 - Inbetriebnahme der Filteranlage*

 
*Filteranlage 19. Mai 2008*

 
*Teichwasser 19. Mai 2008*

 
*Teichwasser 20. Mai 2008*

 
*Teichwasser 20. Mai 2008*


----------



## sternhausen (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Hallo Michi
100 Liter Futter pro Jahr in einen 20m² Teich, daß meinst jetzt aber nicht ernst????????
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## DaPhilipp (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu !

Vor 3 Wochen sah es bei mir im Teich auch so aus. Ich hab hier im Forum mal gelesen, das die Luftpumpe gerade zur Algenblüte das Wachstum nur noch begünstigt.
Also hab ich ich die Luftpumpe seit dem erstmal abgeschalten.
Und in die UVC Lampe sollte jedes Jahr (wahrscheinlich je nach Hersteller) gegen eine neue ersetzt werden. Meine habe ich getauscht und erfreue mich nun wieder an klarem Wasser. Das hat etwa 1 Woche gedauert. 
Hab leider grad kein Foto zur Hand.
Probiers mal aus 

Gruss Philipp


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

hi
@sternhauesen


> 100 Liter Futter pro Jahr in einen 20m² Teich, daß meinst jetzt aber nicht ernst????????


wie meinst du den das?  
bei mir ist das leicht das doppelte, ohne __ reis nudeln brot usw...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

:willkommen Michi (heißt du echt so ?)

Das was mir gleich aufgefallen ist : Ein 20.000 Liter Teich mit viel Fischbesatz und eine Pumpe mit 4500 l/h ? 
Da langweilt sich zum einen die UVC zum anderen der Filter. Geb den beiden was zu tun und spendiere der Anlage eine 10.000, besser eine 15.000 l/h.

Und 100 Liter Futter schaffst du eigentlich nur durch diese Baumarkt Maissticks, die in 10 Liter-Eimern verkauft werden   

Zu deinem Filter werden sicher noch einige schreiben.

Viel Spass hier


----------



## Michi82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

@DaPhilipp

Danke für deinen Rat mit der UVC Lampe, ich werde Sie nächstes Jahr austauschen.
Bezüglich der Luftpumpe hat mir ein Koiverkäufter geraten gerade bei wärmeren Temperaturen diese einzuschalten. Und dadurch dass die Algen sowie die Filterbakterien viel Sauerstoff zehren und die unzähligen Fische viel CO2 abgeben läuft die Pumpe jetzt durchgehend. Ich werde mir aber deinen Beitrag ans Herz legen und nächstes Jahr (sollte es wieder zu einer Algenblüte kommen, die Luftsteine nicht in den Teich sondern nur in den Filter zu legen und die Luftpumpe auch einmal abschalten.

@ utzoff

Nein ich heiße Michael (Abk. Michi) und alle nennen mich auch Michi. 

Das ist natürlich eine gute Überlegung mit der stärkeren Pumpe, ich habe schon gehört dass das komplette Teichwasser ca. alle 0,5 mal / Stunde gefiltert werden sollte. Was ich aber auch gehört habe ist, dass das Wasser, je langsamer es den Filter durchläuft, besser gefiltert wird und die Bakterien mehr Zeit haben das Wasser zu klären. Also hier dürfte es konträre Meinungen geben.

Ich füttere ausschließlich mit den Tetra Pond Sticks, diese kosten im herkömmlichen Baumarkt sehr viel, deswegen besorge ich sie mir direkt von einem Onlinehändler zum halben Preis. Die Sticks werden sehr gut von den Fischen angenommen weshalb ich eher ungern zu den teureren „Koibällchen“ greifen möchte – ausser es gibt einen triftigen Grund gegen diese Sticks den ich nicht kenne.

Lg
Michi


----------



## tattoo_hh (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

die pumpe ist für diesen filter ausreichend. grössere/stärkere pumpe nur wenn du ein zweite filterstrecke parallel betreibst. sonst wird die strömungsgeschwindigkeit im filter zu hoch und er kann nicht mehr effizient die schadstoffe abbauen/umwandeln. auch die verrohrung der fässer untereinander wird zu klein (in der regel ja 70er) dann lieber eine zweite filterstrecke, evt. sogar ein identischer aufbau ohne uv-c... 
so würde ich das machen...

ps und die menge des futters würd ich nochmal überdenken..


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

hi
sorry



> 100 Liter Futter pro Jahr in einen 20m² Teich, daß meinst jetzt aber nicht ernst????????
> 
> 
> wie meinst du den das?
> bei mir ist das leicht das doppelte, ohne __ reis nudeln brot usw...



hab da was falsch verstanden, stimmt nicht.  

muß mich schnell mal meine aussage korregieren, nicht das ihr jetzt denkt, jetzt er ist:crazy


----------



## Michi82 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Also mit der Fütterung werde ich mich sicher zügeln, wie viele Liter verfüttert ihr eigentlich so im Durchschnitt?

Eines ist komisch, ich hatte vor der Filterung noch kein Nitrat und Nitrit, doch vor einer Woche war es schon leicht nachweisbar und heute habe ich auf den Teststreifen plötzlich ca 50 mg Nitrat und ca 2-3 mg Nitrit nachgewiesen. :shock Die anderen Werte sind eigentlich konstant geblieben, nur der KH Wert hat sich nochmals leicht auf 17 reduziert. Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Hi,

meine Antwort kommt zwar etwas spät, aber vermutlich liegt es daran, dass der Filter dabei ist, sich "einzufahren", d.h. die Bakterien fangen an sich zu vermehren.....

Bitte Google dringend mal nach dem Begriff "Nitritpeak". Auch die Forumssuche sollte unter "Nitrit, Nitrat" genügend Beiträge auswerfen.

Ein Nitritwert von 2-3mg ist heftig und erfordert Gegenmaßnahmen!


----------



## Michi82 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Schönen Nachmittag!

Also mein Nitritgehalt im Teich ist jetzt wieder bei 0,3 mg/l 

Ich habe das Zeolith im Teich gleich am 28. in einer Salzlösung 24 Std "regeneriert" und wieder in den Teich gegeben. Ausserdem habe ich einen kleinen Teilwasserwechsel ~ 20 % durchgeführt.

Ich habe heute einmal die ganzen Wasserwerte überprüft, was mich noch etwas stutzig macht ist der GH Wert, lt. Tröpfchentest liegt dieser bei 34 dH 
Der KH Wert blieb auf 16 und der PH auf 8 ziemlich konstant. 

Gibt es etwas das nur den GH Wert reduziert?? Torfgranulat habe ich bereits 15l im Teich, das hat aber nur den KH und PH Wert etwas reduziert.

Das Teichwasser ist jetzt wirklich sehr klar (siehe Bild) - man kann bis auf den Grund in 1,2 Meter Tiefe sehen. Die Fische fühlen sich sichtlich wohl, sie hüpfen sogar manchmal aus dem Wasser und schnappen nach Mücken. Auch ist mir aufgefallen dass sich manche an der Teichfolie bzw am Grund anschmiegen. Das ist mir bisher noch nie aufgefallen aber muss wohl an dem besseren Wasser liegen als vor der Filterung.

 
4 Wochen nach Filterstart

Lg
Michi


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Hallo Michi,

lass mal die Gh wie sie ist.... die Werte werden mit der Zeit von ganz allein niedriger.
Um das Ganze zu beschleunigen, kannst Du auch sauberes, weiches Regenwasser statt hartem Leitungs-/Brunnenwasser nachspeisen.
Aber ab und an mal zur Kontrolle Kh und Gh messen.


----------



## baumr (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Hallo
Habe seit einigen Wochen einen ähnlichen Filter im Einsatz (3x300 Lit.), auch UVC 36 Watt. Ich lasse jedoch das Waser wesentlich langsamer durch Lampe und Filter strömen. Bei Deiner hohen Fließgeschwindigkeit kann es meiner Meinung nach zu gar keiner Filterwirkung kommen,da das Wasser förmlich durch die Filter schießt. Ich habe trotz dieser momentanen Hitze klares Wasser.


----------



## Michi82 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine erste Filteranlage*

Annett: Danke, jetzt bin ich beruhigt.  Da es in letzter Zeit bei uns viel geregnet hat werde ich den GH in einer Woche nochmal messen.

baumr: Also mir wurde auch schon zu einer stärkeren Pumpe - ca. 10-15000 l/h geraten. Bei mir sind es ca 3500 l/h die die Pumpe durch den Filter befördert, d.h. ca 4x am Tag wird der gesamte Teich gefiltert. Das Wasser benötigt ca 10 Minuten um den gesamten Filter zu durchfliessen. 

Ich habe mich erkundigt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das Wasser mindestens 8 Minuten im Filter verbleiben sollte damit die Bakterien genügend Zeit haben das Wasser zu klären.

Wie viel Durchfluss hast du ca bei deiner Pumpe?

Lg
Michi


----------

